# 2017 kidding thread!



## JK_Farms

Well it's official we've made it to 2017! Our goats are starting to kid so how many are you at post pics to as you get babies!


----------



## PumpkinQueen

*Claire's Twins - One doeling, one buckling*

The brown is the doeling, the black and spotted one is the buckling

Born at 6:30 am January 1st :fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Doelings: 1
Bucklings: 1


----------



## billiejw89

I hope 2017 is as great of a year for doelings as 2016 was!


----------



## JK_Farms

I know I have two does due any day now hoping all girls and at least one buckling!


----------



## PumpkinQueen

Kate, my 2nd doe to kid this season, just delivered a buckling and a doeling!


----------



## goatblessings

I'm on a Nubian breeder page, and the bucklings are going 3:1. Hope this is NOT the trend as I hope to retain a couple of doelings this year! 

Love the pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## JK_Farms

So cute! And awesome ill add that to my talley I'm hoping for a few boys I can always sell them faster than I can girls strange but true! Will you guys help me with a question I have it's on my due any day thread.


----------



## JK_Farms

Bucklings:6
Doelings:3
Bucklings are in the lead so far!


----------



## JK_Farms

Ok Elsie had one girl...................and...one boy! Sorry about the picture it was dark ill get better ones tomorrow!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

JK_Farms said:


> Bucklings:6
> Doelings:3
> Bucklings are in the lead so far!


I think goat blessings meant the ratio of bucks to does on one FB page, so those wouldn't count.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Doelings: 3
Bucklings: 3


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh ok! Charlotte gave birth to two bucklings! One is white the other is black! So
Boys:5
Girls:3 
Bucklings are in the lead this year!


----------



## RPC

Well since some how I have had a doe year so far I will bring those does in the lead. Now everyone pray that the other 7 does I have yet to kid all have bucks. So far this weekend I have 1 buck 8 does.









Bucks 6
Does 11


----------



## JK_Farms

Boys:6
Girls:11


----------



## JK_Farms

Well I'm going to add to the girls too my doe had one little girl today making my personal total boys:3
Girls:2
But everyone's total now is 
Boys:6
Girls:12


----------



## AlvinLeanne

We had twins on Saturday, 1 boy and 1 girl.

Boys: 7
Girls: 13

Boy:










Girl:


----------



## RPC

Well I think I am done kidding till the 24th. Jasmine finally had a BUCK.









Bucks-8
Does-13


----------



## The-Goat-Posse

Aphrodite had a little girl!
Bucks: 8
Does: 14


----------



## JK_Farms

I forgot to add my last doe's kid. She had one buckling named Tucker he is my very first purebred Kiko born at my farm!!!! I won't have anymore kids until April but I'll keep up the tally!
Congrats all! So far we have 
Boys:9
Girls:14


----------



## RPC

Well jasmine had a single buck. We had a poor out come with precious but she has a live doeling.

Bucks-10
Does-15


----------



## billiejw89

Twin Bucks and Twin Does born on the 24th

Bucks: 13
Does: 17


----------



## xippidee

I'm loving all the pictures! Congrats on all the healthy kids so far this year. My first babies aren't due until the beginning of April, so I'm living vicariously until then. Mine are dairy goats, so I'm hoping for a doe year again. My cousin, on the other hand, has meat goats and she much prefers a good crop of boys to sell. I hope everybody gets what they need, no matter what the overall tally is!


----------



## jaimn

Came earlier than we thought, but thankfully safely!

2 lil bucklings - Cookies and Cream, sons of Oreo  One day I'll even get good pictures of them! 1/4 Alpine, 1/4 Boer, 1/2 Kiko

Bucks: 15
Does: 17


----------



## RPC

Stirred has a single doeling, Lexus has triplet bucklings, and Mercedes has a single huge doeling.

Bucks: 18
Does:19


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Anyone have new kids to add?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Carina - Buck doe twins
Pixie - buck doe twins

Bucks 20
Does 21


----------



## Lisalisa89

Well those bucks sure did catch up fast lol


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Sorry Y'all  --

Sadie-1 Kiko/Saanen BUCKLING
Seraphina- 1 Kiko/Saanen BUCKLING
Doorbuster- 1 Kiko DOELING

Seriously hoping the rest of the girls give us some more doelings (and hopefully some multiples)!! :-D

Total:
BUCKLINGS- 22
DOELINGS-22


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Daisy twin bucklings
Princess 2 doelings 1 buckling

Bucklings 25
Doelings 24


----------



## JK_Farms

Luvmynigies I love Kikos I have four right now my doe gave birth to a buck even tho I was wishing for a girl!


----------



## luvmyherd

In five days we have had
single buckling
twin does
triplets 2 boys one girl
We are done with a 3-3 tie.

Bucklings 28
Doelings 27


----------



## luvmyherd

Forgot pix


----------



## LuvMyNigies

JK_Farms said:


> Luvmynigies I love Kikos I have four right now my doe gave birth to a buck even tho I was wishing for a girl!


That seems to be the way our kidding season is going this year! Aaahh! :mecry::mecryI hope it improves, though, as we will have 3 100% NZ and 2 Commercial Kikos kidding in mid march-Yay!! )

I like Kikos too! Do you have any pics of your kids?


----------



## PumpkinQueen

*My girl had hers a week early...*

Amelia kidded a week early. I found her babies wet and cold, and in 2 different places. Got them dried off and warm. The two larger kids are doing ok, but the wee one can't stand just yet - significantly smaller. She gave me triplet bucklings :shock::shock::shock:

Bucklings 31
Doelings 27


----------



## EmilyZ2012

We've had 7 kids so far! 4 boys and 3 girls with one doe left to kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Super fun-looking kids, Emily!

We won't be kidding until May ... so excited!


----------



## luvmyherd

OMG! That first one is amazing.
Too much collective cuteness there to absorb.LOL


----------



## flyingtnh

So far from the Boer does:
- 3 Doelings
- 3 Bucklings

Not including the quads we lost along with our herd queen, Jessie. :sigh:

Four does left to kid.

Looks like tally for the 2017 thread is now:
38 Bucklings 
33 Doelings

BTW, I have no idea why Charlie (first doeling pictured) is upside down. She's right side up in the file on my computer!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

What adorable kids everyone is having!!! 

So sorry about your doe, its awful to lose a doe and her kids. Its happened to me too...:hug:


----------



## BoulderOaks

Firecracker kidded on the 6th! Triplet bucklings the little brat.

2017 Tally:
41 Bucklings
33 Doelings


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They are super cute!!  Too bad they're all bucks :/


----------



## billiejw89

Twin Bucks for Isis

2017 Tally:
43 Bucklings
33 Doelings


----------



## flyingtnh

Macie (4yo ABGA American Purebred 99%) birthed triplets this morning - two girls and a boy. First was a girl (odd), then almost an hour and ten before the boy, then 10-15 minutes later for the last girl.

Our current barn kid count: 5 girls, 4 boys. Three does left to kid.

Total for the thread:
Bucklings: 44
Doelings: 35


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Looks like the bucks are pulling ahead :l Here's hoping for more does!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yep, same here. We need some more does to take the lead! I hope my does give me at least a few does this year.:shock::?


----------



## Dyana

Piper had 1 doeling
Swiss had 2 bucklings and 1 doeling

Total
Bucklings: 46
Doelings: 37


----------



## flyingtnh

Busy day yesterday! 4 bucklings and 4 doelings, for a total of 17 for 2017 (9 boys, 8 girls).

Running total:
Bucklings: 50
Doelings: 41

Our boys yesterday included these two stunners! Our first black Boers (I included an updated pic of our red buckling, Tobasco)!


----------



## sassykat6181

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

So handsome! And so cute!


----------



## goatblessings

So far - 3 doelings, 3 bucklings at Fairhaven. 2 more to kid late February.

Totals: 53 bucklings
44 doelings


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX

Had twins, a buckling and a doeling, born last night!

So tally: 54 bucklings
45 doelings

I have two more to kid and I'm hoping they'll hold off about three more weeks till we're moved to our new house, so that we don't have to drive four miles to check on them!

I'm so impressed and relieved with this girl though. She's a small goat, first kidding, had twins, and still it was probably the fastest, easiest kidding I've seen. <3


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They are gorgeous!! and adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## rebelINny

Had my first set of twins born yesterday. One buck and one doe. I have had two premie births this year in ff's also one buck and one doe. Making the total
Bucks: 56
Does: 47


----------



## rebelINny




----------



## LuvMyNigies

rebelINny said:


>


Oh my gosh!!! They are so fwuzzy and cute!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pinky had twins, both doelings!

Bucks: 56
Does:49


----------



## megslebo

I'm a bit delayed in my kidding posting...first kids hit the ground 3 wks ago (twin doelings), 2nd/3rd does delivered 2 wks ago(each had twins~3 doelings, 1 buckling) & 4th doe we were treating for Pregnancy Toxemia & we ended up inducing her last Saturday & she delivered Quads Monday morning (2 doelings, 2 bucklings~one of which died day 3)

Bucks: 59
Does: 54


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 59
Does: 56


----------



## milkmaid

Four healthy, beautiful babies, all from my handsome Oldesouthe Roll Tide!
Snowbell: :kidblue:
Annie: :kidblue: :kidred:
Eunice: :kidred:

That's it for this year. 
Left to right: Amulet of Mara, Onmund, Ebony, and Gleda. 
And another of Mara because she looks just like her full brother from last year, Dilly, who died of navel ill. <3


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 61
Does: 57


----------



## rebelINny

Adding two more of mine born today. Both doelings. Bringing my farm total so far to 4 does, 1 buck. Totals for this thread-
Bucks 61
Does 59


----------



## rebelINny




----------



## EmilyZ2012

my kidding season ended with a bang at 6 A.M. this morning! Twin Mini Nubian doelings from a first freshener! One has blue eyes!
Bucklings-61
Doelings-61


----------



## rebelINny

Awesome! You brought it to a tie! Lol


----------



## LuvMyNigies

YAY!!! :fireworks:


----------



## megslebo

Husband checked on Dala before lunch...an hour later he went back to the barn to see she took full advantage of the time! 3 Does!

Bucklings 61
Doelings 64







7.8# 7.3# 8.1#


----------



## Luckthebuck234

And the doelings take the lead!!
Hooray!!


----------



## RPC

That's great they look good.


----------



## rebelINny

My doe calico had a very difficult kidding which resulted in a dead doeling. 

Bucks:61
Does:65


----------



## RPC

I am adding my last 4 born.

Bucks: 63
Does: 67


----------



## mariella

Hello i am new here and i have a small herd of goats my first set of babies has been born two boys

bucks 65
does 67
https://s1.postimg.org/5yc2gzzpb/024.jpg
https://s1.postimg.org/6x4r31lzz/022.jpg


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX

Did Paris wait for us to move and have a better house and access to her to kid? Of course not, she surprised us with twins, a buck (the brown spotted one) and a doe. 

Bucks: 66
Does: 68


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Agnes had buck/doe twins. 
Bucks: 67
Does: 69


----------



## megslebo

I had a doe deliver twin doelings yesterday & another deliver trips today...1 doe, 2 bucks (I had to run the kids to school & the bucks were delivered while I was gone...when I got back, 1 was dead~not revive-able after 10+ min, the other covered w/ muconium & cold but w/ work...doing ok)
Does: 71
Bucks: 68


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Heidi had triplets today  two does, one buck 
Does: 73
Bucks: 69


----------



## JK_Farms

Congrats on all the kids Luckthebuck234!
I'm so sorry to hear about your loss megslebo!


----------



## mariella

Just had two new bucklings born 
72 bucks 
73 does
https://s15.postimg.org/77tausj8r/goats_020.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/8ml6kvz61/goats_027.jpg


----------



## goatblessings

Adding 2 does each for Hope and Pepsin:
72 bucks
77 does


----------



## rebelINny

Pepper had buck/doe twins yesterday

Bucks : 73
Does: 78


----------



## rebelINny

I've had 2 bucks and 3 does born in the last week. Making the total
Bucks:75
Does:81


----------



## The-Goat-Posse

Forgot to add the two newest members of the family!
Bucks: 77
Does: 81


----------



## txrodeogirl21

So far I've had 3 does
View attachment 115468
View attachment 115469

Bucks 77
Does 84


----------



## mariella

Half Nubian half saanen buckling born that make 5 buckings born and 0 doelings born for me ::
Bucks 78
Does 84


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

^^Oh yikes!! Lots of bucklings  Do you any more does still to go?


----------



## mariella

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> ^^Oh yikes!! Lots of bucklings  Do you any more does still to go?


Yep 3 more due in mid May but there all FF's.
I also have two does that might be bred but I am not sure.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hopefully they'll give you some does


----------



## Lstein

Here's my total, get to give the doelings a bit more of a lead. 14 doelings and 9 bucks

Total: 
Bucks 87
Does 98


----------



## wifeof1

My total is 4 does 1 buck
Total:
Bucks 88
Does 102


----------



## JK_Farms

Wow doelings are in the lead!!!!! maybe we'll get another great doe year!!! ive got some does still due this year and im hoping they both give me twins!!


----------



## Realtree2429

I will add my one buckling born so far....I have one doe due very soon so hoping for pink!

Total:
Bucks: 89
Does: 102


----------



## margaret

Does: 7
Bucks: 4

Total-
Does: 109
Bucks: 93


----------



## Usncporetired

They had to choose when I wasn't home and the coldest night this month.


----------



## ArborGoats

Does: 4
Bucks: 5

Total-
Does: 113
Bucks:98


----------



## eqstrnathlete

ArborGoats said:


> Does: 4
> Bucks: 5
> 
> Total-
> Does: 113
> Bucks:98


Does: 3
Bucks: 1

Total
Does 116
Bucks 99


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Usncporetired said:


> They had to choose when I wasn't home and the coldest night this month.


Does, bucks, one of each?

They're cute


----------



## Usncporetired

Sorry. Both bucks. Little brown one is not nursing near as much as white one. I will watch them.

Dave


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He might be more secretive. Just make sure he's active and has a full belly. 

Bucks: 101
Does: 116


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX

My final one! Had triplets but the buckling was stillborn and one doeling died soon after being born  so a single doeling

Bucks: 101
Does :117


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Two bucklings for Lottie, 
Bucks 103
Does 117


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm

So Far 7 Bucks and 6 Does. One doe kidded 10 days past due and had two bucks one was 6 pounds and the other almost 5 pounds. They are Nigerian Dwarfs. Solid little guys.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 108
Does: 123


----------



## xippidee

Well, one of our young does had a single buckling this afternoon. He's doing well, although she had no idea what to make of him at first. :dazed: :whatgoat: :lol:

That brings the total to:

Bucks: 109
Does:123


----------



## sassykat6181

Twin does on April fools 

Bucks: 109
Does: 125


----------



## sassykat6181

One has Nigerian ears, the other elf ears


----------



## rebelINny

I've had more kids...
Rhythm- 3 doelings
Charm- 1 doe 2 bucks
Lilly- 1 doe, 2 bucks
Willa- 2 does, 1 buck
Lacey- 1 doe, 1 buck
Marina- 1 doe

9 does
6 bucks

Total for this year so far

Bucks 115
Does 134


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan

First kid of the year born on Sunday. 9.5lbs single doeling. Mom is a 50/50 boer/kiko and dad is a boer. So she should be 75% boer and 25% kiko. She has a littel black heart on her nose also.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks - 115
Does - 135


----------



## rebelINny

Daisy kidded today with 2 huge bucks

Bucks 117
Does 135


----------



## Ranger1

We've had 4 bucks and 4 does so far.


----------



## JK_Farms

Total: 
Bucks-121
Does-139
All that have posted pics of their kids thank you all your kids are gorgeous keep up the good work! Also I ask of those who haven't posted pics please do I mean who doesn't t want to see adorable newborn goats?!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Moose


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I just went back and checked, I didn't yet add him to the tally! Jenny kidded 3/20 with a single buckling, Moose Tracks.

Bucks: 122
Does:139


----------



## sassykat6181

Mel had a doeling this morning

Bucks. 122
Does. 140


----------



## mariella

Patty had her baby doeling(The first doeling born this year for us)
buck. 122
does. 141


----------



## rebelINny

Athena kidded -2 doelings
Surprise- buck/doe twins
Belle- buck/doe twins
Total- bucks 124
Does 145


----------



## margaret

Buck/doe twins from Empress














Single doe from Clematis







Twin bucks from Swamp
Don't have pictures of them yet
Bucks: 127
Does: 147


----------



## scubacoz22

Wow so many goats. I haven't been posting but so far we have 17 baby goats 10 Bucklings and 7 doelings that lived. Plus 1 stillborn in a set of quads that I had to go in and rescue and 1 died the dày after birth. He was premature. I have 2 more that are expecting in a few weeks. 
Bucks : 139
Does: 154


----------



## spidy1

Mama had triplets! 2 boys 1 girl (girl has Lamancha ears) girl is named Shy, black boy is Tucker, black/white boy is Dude


----------



## RustyBucketBoers

Our kidding season is over with 16 boys and 16 girls!

Bucks: 157
Does: 171


----------



## billiejw89

2 does for Starla

Bucks 157
Does 173


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Honey kidded, one buck and one doe.

Does - 174
Bucks - 158


----------



## JK_Farms

Well even tho I sold the doe before she kidded with my bucks only kids so far I'll post. I sold her for $100 I wasn't happy about that and of coarse she had to have kidded triplets!!!!! 2 girls and one boy! Sadly only one doeling lived!: (
Doelings: 221
Bucklings: 208
This is counting the ones below me


----------



## Jessica84

45 doelings
49 bucklings 
So total
Does- 219
Bucks- 207


----------



## Goatzrule

Our kidding season started with one buckling
Bucks: 158
Does:171


----------



## mariella

It seems our numbers are messed up 
My Lilly had twin doelings 
so that makes(if i did this right)
Does:221 
Bucks:209


----------



## JK_Farms

No it would be 
Bucks: 208
Does: 223


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goatzrule said:


> Our kidding season started with one buckling
> Bucks: 158
> Does:171


I believe Goatzrule did not see that there was another page, because this count would line up with being the first post on this page.

So

Does - 221
Bucks - 208

I got the same result as Mariella.


----------



## mariella

No JK_farms is right I forgot to count my babies Lol :grin:


----------



## JK_Farms

I know but look at my post before Jessicas post. I forgot to add the numbers so I edited it and just added Jessicas count along with mine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I thought I had counted yours though...

Let's see.

Starting at Jessica's count

Does - 219
Bucks - 207

Adding JK's doeling

Does - 220
Bucks - 207

Goatzrule's buckling

Does - 220
Bucks - 208

And Mariella's two doelings 

Does - 222
Bucks - 208 

That's still one off from JK's count. :scratch:


----------



## mariella

Did you count your babies?


----------



## JK_Farms

Im counting the other two ones that passed cause they were alive when born but were weak. The guy that bought the mom told me about her kidding


----------



## scubacoz22

Add 3 more girls and 1 boy for this week
Bucks 158
Does174


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is till a rather confused talley. Scubacoz, whose totals did you start from?


----------



## Jessica84

I think when people are clicking on the thread it is making them go to the page they were last on, I almost did the same thing.


----------



## Goatzrule

3 doelings
Bucks-209
Does- 177


----------



## JK_Farms

228-Does
209- Bucks


----------



## greenworks

JK_Farms said:


> Well it's official we've made it to 2017! Our goats are starting to kid so how many are you at post pics to as you get babies!


We have 4 does to freshen. So far our Oberhasli Experimental had 2 bucks.
Our Purebred LaMancha had 2 bucks. One all black and the other blk and wht
Two more to kid in May.


----------



## JK_Farms

Bucklings are catching up!!!! Now our total is:
Does-228
Bucks-213


----------



## Jessica84

JK_Farms said:


> Bucklings are catching up!!!! Now our total is:
> Does-228
> Bucks-213


Just wait till I add mine in hahaha (evil laugh) lol


----------



## Madrone

I had 3 girls, one boy. Oberhasli's.

Girls-231
Boys-214


----------



## Goatzrule

have three girls to add.
Does-234
Bucks-214


----------



## txrodeogirl21

Add 1 more doe for me. That made this an all die year for me (all 4 babies)
Does - 235
Bucks - 214


----------



## Goatzrule

I'm adding 2 bucks and one doe
Bucks- 216
Does-236


----------



## arielmadison

Been a while since Ive been on due to crappy internet at our new place but I am in the process of downloading the app now. I have 6 bucks and 1 doe to report. The 2 does that had all bucks werent bred by me or else Id be having a panic attack right about now. Still have 2 more that were bred by me so Im hoping this nightmare ends soon lol
Bucks: 222
Does: 237


----------



## margaret

Last Alpine babies of the year!
1 buck, 2 does from Bam

Bucks: 223
Does: 239


----------



## MoonShadow

3 does and 1 buck for me!

Bucks: 224
Does: 242


----------



## JK_Farms

oh my its getting so close between doelings and bucklings! My neighbor doesn't have goat spot so I'll add his, his Boer/Kiko doe had twin bucklings!
Bucklings-226
Doelings-242
I will be having more kids toward the end of this year so I'll add them as soon as they are born!


----------



## billiejw89

Triplets 2 does, 1 buck.
Bucks- 227
Does- 244


----------



## NyGoatMom

6 bucks
7 does
Bucks -233
Does-251


----------



## rebelINny

Twin doelings born May 5 to Charley.

Bucks- 233
Does- 253


----------



## Goat_Scout

So cute! hlala:


----------



## Damfino

Doe and buck kids born last night. Doeling is the white-faced one on the left and buckling is on the right. We're having so much fun with these guys already!


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are so cute @Damfino! What breed are they? I have a soft spot for white-faced or wattled goats.  You have one with both of those qualities!


----------



## Ranger1

We had another set of buck/doe twins.


----------



## Damfino

Goat_Scout said:


> They are so cute @Damfino! What breed are they? I have a soft spot for white-faced or wattled goats.  You have one with both of those qualities!


They're exactly half and half Alpine/Nubian. They do indeed have wattles! Their mother is a white-faced be-wattled goat, and the doeling inherited both. The buckling has wattles as well, but he only has a white spot on his forehead, and his coloring is more traditionally Alpine. The doeling has scattered spots on her sides that are more typically Nubian.

Of course, the downside to having a white faced goat with pink nose is that they get sunburned every time we have a spring snow. Their mother's nose got sunburned badly twice in a row recently. The first time it happened she came down with soremouth because of the open sores from the blistering, poor thing. Luckily it was a very mild case and cleared up within a few days of treating with Nu-Stock.


----------



## Goat_Scout

That is strange! My white-faced doeling has a brown nose. But even if she did have a pink nose, we never (almost never, anyway) get snow here - Louisiana - so that wouldn't be a problem.\

Are you planning on keeping the doeling and/or the buckling?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does - 255
Bucks - 235


----------



## Damfino

Goat_Scout said:


> That is strange! My white-faced doeling has a brown nose. But even if she did have a pink nose, we never (almost never, anyway) get snow here - Louisiana - so that wouldn't be a problem.\
> 
> Are you planning on keeping the doeling and/or the buckling?


Yeah, pink noses aren't really for places that get snow. The sunlight reflects so strongly off it that it sunburns noses, udders, and any other exposed skin if it's pink. Black does ok.

I don't plan to keep any kids this year I don't think. I'll be weaning them sometime in August if you're interested!

Also, we had another buck and doe tonight. Difficult kidding. Huge buckling with leg back and the doe is small, so it was a very tight fit and he needed some pulling. The doeling was a comfortable size for mama but she came out head first so I had to go fishing for some legs before she could come out. The kids seem to be doing well.

Introducing Sox and Sanibel.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does - 256
Bucks - 236


----------



## mariella

Bucks seem to be falling behind! Let me help with that 
Our doe Creampuff had an 8 pound 10 ounce buckling!!
Does - 256
Bucks - 237


----------



## xippidee

Well, it's been a while since I posted an update on our kidding season. Our doe Clover kidded two doelings on April 4th, Apple (white with wattles) and Blossom (light cream).


On April 14th, Stella had a single spotted buckling (Noah).


On April 23rd, Bliss had twin doelings, Oakley (brown) and Aspen (tri-colored).


I'm pretty sure that's all for us this year, unless my junior doe decides to surprise us with one later. (I keep going back and forth between thinking she's pregnant and deciding it's just a precocious udder.) All of our kids born this year are Boer/Dairy cross.

That makes the total:
Does: 260
Bucks: 238


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are all adorable


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are all so cute! Is the spotted buckling a Nubian? Love his coloring!


----------



## wifeof1

I like the 3rd ones zebra stripes


----------



## xippidee

Goat_Scout said:


> They are all so cute! Is the spotted buckling a Nubian? Love his coloring!


All of our babies this year are part Nubian and Boer through our buck, Charlie. We also have a lot of Saanen and Alpine influence. 

This is the kids' daddy. He's about a year old in the picture.


----------



## Damfino

Three more little cuties on Saturday night. All boys. 
I think that makes the count
Does: 260
Bucks: 241


----------



## 5lilMonkeys

Late post this but we had 2 doelings born and the end of april
all white is marshmallo 4-26-2017
white with brown markings is miss mae 4-23-2017
Does: 262
Bucks: 241


----------



## margaret

2 Nigerian bucklings from Jasmine

Does: 262
Bucks: 243


----------



## Ranger1

We've had 2 more doelings, and 3 more bucklings.

Does: 264
Bucks: 246


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Any more kiddos to add?


----------



## Goatzrule

Wow this hasnt been updated in awhile. Im sure there are a lot of kids to add


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

2017 is almost over and this thread hasn't been posted on in quite some time. Any more 2017 babies to add?


----------



## ArborGoats

I've certainly seen a lot of very cute babies born recently!


----------



## RPC

I had 8 bucks but 1 died and 9 does

Does: 273
Bucks: 254


----------



## Goat_Scout

I had one cute 'lil buck. 

Does: 273
Bucks: 255


----------



## goat girls

I had 4 does and 6 bucks
Does:279
Bucks:261
So doe lead this year it will be interesting to see how next year plays out


----------



## mariella

I had 4 bucks and 8 does born.
Does:287
Bucks:265


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Y'all need to post photos of all the kids


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

goat girls said:


> I had 4 does and 6 bucks
> Does:279
> Bucks:261
> So doe lead this year it will be interesting to see how next year plays out


Last year we had more doelings. I think the year before also.


----------



## Goat_Scout

This is the most recent picture of my kid, taken last night.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

From my Summer herd, we had 6 bucklings and 1 doeling- out of 4 Does.








We sold all of the boys and kept the little doeling. My little spoiled Diana. My niece is holding her in the second picture.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









So far this Fall/Winter, we have had 5 bucklings and 6 doelings. The first born this Fall/Winter were to #57 (haven't named the mom... No name seems to fit her.) She had 1 buckling (mainly white with tan ears) named Mr White and 1 doeling (with dark brown head/ears) named Dakota.








We had 2 stillborns that I didn't count in my Fall/Winter count. Both little bucklings.







Harpy lost 1 of her twins- this is her second kidding and she lost her single last year. But she is a great mom. At exactly 1 month old, Buddy weighed 24 lbs. (Harpy got her name because she doesn't yell like a normal goat- she shrieks. It's so weird.) Hubby said I can probably keep Buddy as a new buck since his Sire was one of the ones I lost this summer to sickness and didn't have any other kids from him. (Well, I did have other kids from him, but they were all bucks and I sold them right before he died. Random case of pneumonia in early October when a weird cold spell came through South Dakota.)

My other loss was from my Alpine I got this spring. She was big and is an absolute sweety. Buckling was born not breathing and I couldn't get him to breath. She cried and talked to all the other kids and Does in the barn trying to find hers. (We had 7 other kids and 4 Does in the barn when she had hers.) It was so sad. But I got a fast introduction into milking a goat! She produces 2L of milk a day and I found that I love drinking goat milk much more than I ever did cow milk. (Small positive!) But I would much rather her kid had survived.








I still have 6 Does left to kids in January. But it might be close for 2 of them- I think they might pop before New Years.

EDIT: Forgot to add the count plus mine from the previous post.
Bucks: 272
Does: 286


----------



## goat girls

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Y'all need to post photos of all the kids


in a bit


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So cute


----------



## Mmhyronimus

So in re-reading and looking at my previous post I forgot to add my Last Winter kidding from Jan/Feb 2017. I would have to find my paperwork to remember my numbers. I know we had 18 live. (We lost 8 as stillborns since we had taken over like a week before kidding and had no knowledge nor had we given meds, special feedings, mineral, etc. It was a bad time. But I only lost 1 doe/mama. Almost lost a 2nd one- a FF who had triplets and was paralyzed for 6 weeks. But now she is up and running and hopefully due in March/April.) I think it was 8 Bucklings and 10 doelings, if I remember right. I only have 4 doelings left out of that kidding and I am planning to breed them this summer. It has been so long since then and so much has happened this last year.








This is one of the supplement babies we had last winter. Ms Ginger (literally the world's most spoiled goat) was my niece's first show goat. Her mama never produced much milk but was very protective and constantly wanted to be near her baby, so we let her keep the baby and just gave her more milk when needed. She is half Nubian half Boer and VERY spoiled. And yes- her coloring is orange. It is slowly turning to a tan but it is still really orange. Just the strangest color. Her mama, Angel, was one of my goats I fought hard to save this summer but no luck.

But I think that is all of them now for this year!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 280
Does: 296


----------



## Keepsake

My stillborn was a doe, and my other expecting mother should be kidding soon. I will let you know the genders.


----------



## goat girls

pic#1 1d 1b all the others are bucks


----------



## megslebo

Our last babies of 2017 (1st babies of our next kidding season) were born last Sunday/Monday...4 bucklings (3 were triplets) & 1 doeling
Based off of Suzanne_Tyler last posted #'s...
Bucks: 284
Does: 297


----------



## JK_Farms

Looks like Does are still in the lead but bucklings sure are trying to catch up! Remember keep posting this doesn't end until January 1st!!! Hopefully I'll have more to add in 2018! everyone has beautiful kids that were born keep up the good work!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

@JK_Farms, you are going to make a 2018 kid count thread, correct? This is so fun!


----------



## JK_Farms

Goat_Scout said:


> @JK_Farms, you are going to make a 2018 kid count thread, correct? This is so fun!


Yes I will!


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm

14 Does and 15 Bucks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mercys_Edge_Farm said:


> 14 Does and 15 Bucks.


In 2017?


----------



## Goatzrule

So whats the final count?


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm

Yes 2017. 


Suzanne_Tyler said:


> In 2017?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does: 311
Bucks: 299


----------



## Goatzrule

Not as many as last year


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It wasn’t posted on much at all the second half of the year. Hopefully we can keep it going better this year.


----------

